# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  M-Drol Only LOG

## DetroitCity

Okay so I just ordered a bottle of M-Drol and will be starting it when it arrives. I am going to run it for 4 weeks at 30mg a day. What should I run for pct.. i was thinking just tamox .. although i have tamox clomid ldex and some letro on hand already.

My current stats are pretty bad lol but here they are:
22yrs old
5'11''
165lbs
BF about 15% maybe lower

i use to be 185lbs with under 10% bf but i stopped lifting for about a year and drank alot and didn't eat right or much at all so it's time to get back into it 

ive only been lifting for about a month since my year break but ive got my diet in check now so im gonna see if mdol does what everyone says it does

my goal is to try and keep 10 pounds of lean muscle after im done pct and get some solid strength gains... seems pretty reasonable

----------


## DetroitCity

I'll be using CEL M-drol by the way and ill post my workouts up until i get the mdrol in here for comparrison

----------


## DetroitCity

Just did a leg workout .. felt okay i guess .. weight is in lbs

Squats
225x6
245x5
245x6
245x6
225x12

Leg Press
450x11
450x12
450x12

Lying Leg Curls
60x8
60x8
60x8

Seated Calve Raises
90x10
100x10
110x10
110x13

----------


## Iron_Pig

I have read good thing's about m-drol good gains. BUT where is your PCT at bro do you have one layed out. DO not take m-drol unless you have one.

----------


## DetroitCity

i have tamox clomid ldex and letro on hand no worries .. for pct running tamox only but not sure on the dosage yet

----------


## Iron_Pig

> i have tamox clomid ldex and letro on hand no worries .. for pct running tamox only but not sure on the dosage yet


great to hear bro also get milk thistle for your liver .

----------


## eatrainrest

why juice dude.. at your height you should be liek 200+ lower than 15%

----------


## DetroitCity

i don't want to be 200 plus man i guess my goals are different i want to be about 185max with very low bodyfat ... i know i could get close to that without juice and i know that even though M-drol isn't illegal it is still pretty much a steroid but really is it going to hurt me that much to do one month of mdrol with a pct .. i don't think so so meh ..

----------


## DetroitCity

i may post some before during and after pics cuz when i was looking at all the mdrol threads there werent really any pics and alot of people wanting to see it's effects

----------


## sizerp

Yeah post some pics up if you want. Did you ever decide on a PCT?

----------


## eatrainrest

> i don't want to be 200 plus man i guess my goals are different i want to be about 185max with very low bodyfat ... i know i could get close to that without juice and i know that even though M-drol isn't illegal it is still pretty much a steroid but really is it going to hurt me that much to do one month of mdrol with a pct .. i don't think so so meh ..


not trying to flame bro, have you really done your research? its a steroid . very potent on the liver, and will shut you down because you are not running a test based compound, gyno and BP issues are side effeects, etc. etc. you are 15% at a very light weight you dont need AS, you need good training (which ive critiqued your workouts), and good diet (which i and other critique as well). you are still young and not in shape to use AS. single compound test is safer and more effective than any oral cycle.

----------


## Iron_Pig

> not trying to flame bro, have you really done your research? its a steroid. very potent on the liver, and will shut you down because you are not running a test based compound, gyno and BP issues are side effeects, etc. etc. you are 15% at a very light weight you dont need AS, you need good training (which ive critiqued your workouts), and good diet (which i and other critique as well). you are still young and not in shape to use AS. single compound test is safer and more effective than any oral cycle.


I have not read anything about running test with a prohormone? Not trying to be a dick but can you back that with some info plz.

----------


## DetroitCity

> Yeah post some pics up if you want. Did you ever decide on a PCT?


just tamox i forget the dosage maybe 40/20/20/20 or something i have it written down somewhere what other people used for mdrol but i forget

eatrainrest like i said i know it's a steroid i can probably achieve my results natty if i wanted but it would take alot longer .. i don't want to be over 190 lbs .. i don't want to reach my full potential than take roids and get even bigger .. why not use a little help to help me get where i want to be in shorter time .. lighten up a little man it's not going to screw me up i did the research and i would like to try it out .. i can see where you are coming from but call me ignorant cuz im doing it anyways

----------


## DetroitCity

saying im not in shape is crazy also i am in great shape i play sports and train for mma although i don't plan to fight/compete in it as my gf worries to much but yeah i am in great shape my bf maybe be lower than 15 i really don't know but ill post some pics and you can tell me how not ready i look lol

----------


## eatrainrest

> I have not read anything about running test with a prohormone? Not trying to be a dick but can you back that with some info plz.


who says you cant? i simply said its better to run a single test compound than just a prohormone.

----------


## eatrainrest

i really dont care if you run it or not but you are about 140 lbs of lean mass at 5'11... to each his own GL.

----------


## DetroitCity

im still skeptical that it will even work .. i mean it cost me 30 dollars hard to believe its going to give me good strengh gains and some weight and shut me down ...

----------


## DetroitCity

Before pics .. i need to work on my chest and abs

----------


## DetroitCity

no pump at all in these pics fyi .. and like i said i don't want to be huge .. i know im quite slim and id like to get a bit bigger but i don't want too much muscle .. im hopeing for some nice lean gains .. hoping to get the mdrol and start it next week sometime

----------


## Iron_Pig

> who says you cant? i simply said its better to run a single test compound than just a prohormone.


 
I have never read or heard of it !!! just looking at info bro.

----------


## eatrainrest

> no pump at all in these pics fyi .. and like i said i don't want to be huge .. i know im quite slim and id like to get a bit bigger but i don't want too much muscle .. im hopeing for some nice lean gains .. hoping to get the mdrol and start it next week sometime


your definately not 15 more like 12-13% BF

----------


## eatrainrest

> I have never read or heard of it !!! just looking at info bro.


im confsued of what you never heard of?

----------


## DetroitCity

Did an arm workout earlier..

Straight Bar Curls
85x6
90x6
90x6
85x8

Close Grip Bench(Smith)
185x6
185x6
185x6
175x9

Incline DB Curls
35'sx8
35'sx6
35'sx6

Skull Crushers
35's on ez bar whatever that is
x10x9x8

DB Preacher superset with Tri Pushdown
35x12
60x12

35x10
60x12

----------


## mult1pass

funny as how i posted about this too and ordered the same stuff. So far i have experienced no gains after 10 days. close grip bench is the same. weighted dips are the same. and 2 days ago my leg workout was the same. I will post here also in a few days if anything noticeable happens

----------


## DetroitCity

I hope you get some gains man maybe it's just taking longer to kick in for you than most people

----------


## mult1pass

Did my back workout today and i did get some extra reps in and felt a little more explosive. 

bent over row is usually 315x4 for 3 sets, and today it was 315x4, 335x3, 315x5
other lifts felt a little stronger but still not nearly the effect i expected to feel.

----------


## DetroitCity

Chest Workout from yesterday:

Flat Barbell Bench
190x6
190x5
170x9

Decline Bench Press
190x6
190x5
170x9

DB INcline Bench
70'sx10
70'sx8
70'sx5

Incline Flys
35x10
35x10
35x10

----------


## DetroitCity

hoping to get the mdrol by the end of the week and start it sunday .. im gonna take 20 mg for the first 2 days than 30mg for 4 weeks.

----------


## Dukkit

i just finished m-drol a few weeks ago

loved it

thinking of running it with a tren cycle later this summer

----------


## DetroitCity

> i just finished m-drol a few weeks ago
> 
> loved it
> 
> thinking of running it with a tren cycle later this summer


Glad to hear man hope i hope i love it as well  :Smilie:  what were you gains and what did you keep? strengh/weight

----------


## DetroitCity

Did Shoulders today and Back yesterday .. lower back was not feeling right all day so just did a few light sets of deads

Yesterday:
Wide-Grip Pullups
BWx8
BWx7
BWx6

Seated Close Grip Cable Rows
130x10
130x10
130x10

Deadlifts
135x10
135x10
135x15
(goal for end of cycle: 315x6)

Wide Grip Pulldowns
120x12
120x10
110x11

Seated Calve Raises
110x12
110x12
110x12
110x12


Today:
Military Press (Smith Machine)
185x6
185x5
185x5
175x10
(goal at end of cycle: 225lbs x 6)

Upright Rows
80x10
80x10
80x11

Halos
2 sets 35lb plate

Shrugs
drop set starting at 80lb dumbells finised with 30lb dumbells

----------


## mult1pass

im on day 14 and my lower back is ****ing not right. finally got some noticeable strength gains and i do look pumped at all times. so far the gains are becoming very noticeable i just needed to give it a bit longer then other people

----------


## xo3et

Your light at that height bro so id wait as* eatrainrest* has said. Be sure to get a diet sorted.

For your PCT are you thinking of nolva only?

Nolva 40/20/20/20

----------


## DetroitCity

my diet is sorted and i was thinking nolva only 20/20/10/10

----------


## DetroitCity

> im on day 14 and my lower back is ****ing not right. finally got some noticeable strength gains and i do look pumped at all times. so far the gains are becoming very noticeable i just needed to give it a bit longer then other people


That is awesome news man keep us updated .. what do you plan on using for pct and how much weight have you gained so far? .. my M-drol didn't come in this week so i will be starting it whenever it comes in next week  :Tear:  ..going to tear my legs apart later today will post up my workout and my goal for legs for the end of cycle!

----------


## DetroitCity

Leg Workout today:

my left groin or something felt pretty shitty after i started warming up .. i have had a couple issues with it before but it usually only affected me during competitive sports when i pushed it to the limit and never seemed to hurt my weight training .. it did feel pretty shitty today though so i didn't push it too hard and still had a good leg workout

Squats
225x6
245x6
245x6
245x6
225x9

really focused on going parallel and getting the most out of my squats today .. my goal after the mdrol will be to squat 285x6

Leg Press
500x11
500x12
500x10

Lying Leg Curls
60x10
60x10
60x10

Seated Calve Raises
115x12
115x12
115x11
115x10

some ab work

seem to be getting a big stronger probably due to upping my calories and well hitting the gym regularly now instead of messing around and missing days.

Arms tomorrow..

----------


## mult1pass

I have 40ml of a liquid nolvadex . going to run 40/20/20/20 one week after my last pill and some of SNS Inhibit-E. Did my shoulder workout on friday and it wasnt too much better. dumbell presses had one good set that was better but overall not like i expected it to be.

----------


## mult1pass

hmmm in the post above i didnt give a specific name of the ug lab

----------


## DetroitCity

Shouldn't you start your pct the day after your last pill?

Just did my workout for today .. arms .. was pretty close to the same as last week didn't feel any stronger.. not on cycle yet just figured i may of had a little more cuz ive been eating real well but anyways here it is, i focused on real good form so maybe that is why it was similar:

EZ bar curls
95x6
95x6
95x6
85x8

used real strict form for the curls here, wanted to do straight bar but i can't.. it hurts my left wrist so much it gives out and i just can't do it so i have to use EZ bar .. no way around it .. 

Close Grip Bench (Smith Machine)
195x6
195x6
195x5
175x9

Incline DB Curls
35'sx8
35'sx6
35'sx6

this is where i wasn't happy cuz it's exactly the same as last week and it was hard to push out for some reason 

Skull Crushers
95x10
95x8
95x8

DB Preacher Curl followed by Tricep Pushdown Superset
35's x 12, 70 x 10
35's x 10, 70 x 8

Did some wrist curls at the end

decent workout .. really hoping to start the mdrol this week .. it better come in soon  :Smilie:

----------


## DetroitCity

Did a chest workout today .. got stronger than last week .. maybe cuz im eating more  :Smilie:  .. M-drol still not in .. really hoping it comes in tomorrow or friday than i can start it friday

----------


## DetroitCity

forgot to post my chest workout lol here it is 

BB Flat Bench
190x6
190x6 (bump to 195 next week)
170x9 .. prob coulda got 10 but no spotter so didn't risk it lol

BB Decline Bench
190x6
190x6 (these 2 sets were pretty easy will bump to 200 next week)
170x11 (bump to 175 next week)

Incline DB Press
70'sx10
70'sx10
70'sx8
..happy with this .. should be able to get 3 sets of 10 next week

Incline Flys
3 sets with 35lb dumbells just did them slow good form to feel it didn't worry bout reps

Did some abs also 

feels good to make progess can't wait to get and start the M-drol

----------


## yucon92

what is the point of this m drol log if your not even taking it?

----------


## johndoe2u

it would show the before and after gains in strength and endurance.. it shows how consistant his strength is now, and what it hopefully will increase to once he starts taking it.

----------


## DetroitCity

yep ^^ .. i planned on posting one workout for a week than starting it but it didn't arrive yet so a few more extra workouts are going to be in here .. good for comparison

im going to continue my log into pct also to show if i lose any weight/strength.. if you are lazy and don't like to read this log may not be for you lol

----------


## yucon92

or you could say these are my stats and this is what i can lift on day 1 and again when you finish the cycle then start your )mdrol only cycle)

----------


## DetroitCity

thanks for your input but i think i will continue to write whatever i want in my mdrol only log thread  :7up:

----------


## mult1pass

i think you are doing a good job with this log. keep it up it is definitely interesting to read.

----------


## mult1pass

back workout today was barbell row 315x5, 345x3, 335x4, 315x5, 275x15, 225x30.

last week the 275 set was a hard 10 and the 225 set was 21. I have to admit i was skeptical but shit man this is huge improvement. 

BTW the lower back pumps are almost intolerable and i am sweating huge amounts during my workouts.

----------


## tek_civic

going to watch this thread, its very well done with the Pre logs.

So for PCT your running nolva only, do you plan on running something to help with your liver?

----------


## DetroitCity

nice job mult1pass .. good to hear

yes i plan on just running milk thistle as it's all i have right now .. maybe liv52 partway through/afterwards ... i plan on running nolva only yes for 5 weeks

my mdrol still hasn't come in it's been 10 business days and i put it on rush delivery .. hmm better be here next week i wont' bother posting anymore until it gets in

----------


## mult1pass

Try contacting them if you have not already done that. 10 business days is long and there might be a hangup with billing or something

----------


## johndoe2u

not to jack or side track your thread, but i just got my md1t product and it has the same contents as mdrol as one part, as well as 19 nor product as well. so ill be watching this log to see your gains from mdrol only..

----------


## DetroitCity

Hey,

I got my m-drol today .. and am starting it today also

Today is a day off from the gym but i feel pretty good .. going to take 20mg today and 20mg tomorrow than it's 30mg for 4 weeks  :Big Grin:  ... also taking amino acids, hawthorn berry and liver protection .. and multis of course 

i popped my first pill about an hour ago and feel fine and am going to play some tennis .. than 2nd pill before bed .. during the cycle i will be taking one in the morning one at 3pm give or take and one before bed 

ill be sure to update with good detail and answer any questions .. ill also weigh myself tomorrow morning on an empty stomach for the official before weight

i may get something to help me sleep at night because i have been having some trouble with that .. i don't think i ever get 8 hours and i try to get to bed by 10pm but i just can't fall asleep and when i do i wake up during the night

----------


## DetroitCity

Did a chest workout today .. felt good got stronger .. not sure if it is the mdrol already it is only day two but im happy

Flat Bench
195x6
195x5
175x10

Decline Bench
205x6
205x6
185x10
.. surprised with this lol but ill take it and up the weight next week :d

Incline DB Press
70's x 10
70's x 10
70's x 8
..no improvement from last week .. maybe i wore myself out with the first two exercises? dunno

Incline Flies
2 sets with 35's and one with 40's .. the set with the 40's felt alot better 35's too light

Decline Sit-Ups
3 sets of close to 20 

.. feels good to get started stay tuned for updates

----------


## DetroitCity

Day 3

Back Workout today went pretty good .. finally got some lifting straps so my deads went up a fair amount due to that .. no real sides i got a couple small headaches today which may be from the mdrol but nothing bad

Deadlifts
255x6
275x6
275x6
255x8

Pull-Ups 
BWx11
BWx8
BWx6 +2 negatives
(focused on form the last couple sets)

Also did some close grip pulldowns, a few sets of calves, and a couple sets of cable rows

happy with the workout  :Big Grin: 
.. im only gonna weight myself every week i think
Shoulder workout tomorrow

----------


## DetroitCity

Okay haven't updated in a few days

I did a leg workout yesterday and it went like this:
Squats
255x6
255x6
255x6
235x10

Leg Press
590x12
590x12
590x15

Lying Leg Curls superset with Leg Extensions
3 sets of 8-12 for each

few sefs of Calves and a few sets of Abs

great workout for legs 

... arm workout today .. im up about 5 pounds so far (at least)  :Smilie:

----------


## redwings91

Not to sound like a jerk, but how are you doing barbell rows with more weight than you deadlift? 




> back workout today was barbell row 315x5, 345x3, 335x4, 315x5, 275x15, 225x30.





> Deadlifts
> 255x6
> 275x6
> 275x6
> 255x8


anyway, good luck with the cycle. I'm interested to see how your gains in squat and bench go.

----------


## DetroitCity

not sure where you got that quote but it wasn't from anything i posted lol .. (the barbell rows)

----------


## Dukkit

glad to see your drol arrived

ill be checkin in now

----------


## DetroitCity

Here is my workout from yesterday (chest) .. didn't have a spotter so might of been able to squeeze one more rep out on some but for the most part it was a great workout

Flat Bench
205x6
205x5 (no way i woulda got 6 on my own lol)
185x9 (coulda maybe got 10 but no spotter)

... awesome increase here from last week !!!!!

Decline Bench Press
215x5
215x4
195x6 or so?
.. decline didn't feel that good today but i did go a fair amount heavier and no spot so it was alright

Incline Bench Press
75's x6
75's x9
75's x7
.. not sure why i only got 6 the first set but this was still pretty decent i did 70's x10x10x8 2 weeks in a row so i decided to up the weight and get some gains

Incline Flies
3 sets with 40lb dumbells .. all sets were over 10 reps and felt good 

Abs
Did 3 sets of crunches on exercise ball

pretty decent workout very happy with the flat bench 

doing back today will post it up later ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## yucon92

any weight gain yet?

----------


## DetroitCity

Oh yeah I noticed weight gain quick im up at least 7 pounds i would say around there but it's hard to tell because i go up and down alot and weight myself at diff times but definately up 5+ pounds 

just did some back:

Deadlifts
285x6
295x6
305x7
275x6 or 7 

..not sure where that came from? but im impressed with myself... looks like my deads are way way up ... all of those are PR's lol

Also did 3 sets of 1 pull up 1 chin up and one palms facing grip

3 sets of seated cable rows
3 sets of wide grip pulldowns behind the head

4 sets of calves

felt good today very happy with the deadlifts i should be able to easily get my "goal for the cycle" next deadlift day  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dport04

thats awesome bro.. i just ordered a bottle of M drol the other day and once i get everything for my liver and PCT im going to start.. what day are you on?

----------


## DetroitCity

Day 10 i believe

----------


## Dport04

good shit man well keep posting ill be watching

----------


## DetroitCity

So i went away for a few days and haven't worked out since thursday .. getting back to the gym tomorrow and gonna go to chest .. skipping legs and arms .. legs were worked out all weekend playing soccer and my arms are alright to miss .. weekend was fun but i didn't eat as much as id like .. not even close .. and i did go out drinking on 30mg of sd a day which isn't smart but it hasn't seemed to effect me yet

.. i have noticed some sides though mainly some loss of libido and i am really legarthic and straight up lazy and dragging my ass at work all day etc .. no energy .. but i think that will come back tomorrow when i hit the gym (i hope)

----------


## Reed

just read the entire thread

thats part of the sides w/ mdrol and my experience w/ it

and yes start your pct the day after your last pill, saw you asked that and i don't think anyone answered. I'd go with both nolva and clomid in your PCT however. This steroid is very strong and will be very hard to keep gains so my advice is to have a strong PCT as clomid does thing nolva does not and also I'd bump your red meat intake (95% lean) to at least 2 meals a day in order to hopefully keep as much as possible. Just eat clean and healthy according your size post cycle and keep up the intensity

good luck, will be peeping in from time to time.

----------


## DetroitCity

Thanks Reed

----------


## Dport04

Ok so I got Post Cycle Support by AI and Nolvadex for my M drol PCT.. as well and the whey protein. What else should I get? I've taken a cycle before a lost nearly all my gains because I was stupid and didnt have a SERM, so my biggest concern is keeping most of my gains. I dont even want to take this shit if I'm going to lose more than half.

My goal is to gain 15 lbs and keep 10 after PCT.. I'm probably going to run it like 10/20/20 or possibly 10/20/30.

So for anyone out there who has taken M drol and did a proper PCT and kept at lest 2/3 of their gains please let me know what else i should get. thanks

----------


## Reed

^^ Well the PCT looks pretty good.

Look at my suggestions two posts above. Diet will be the true deciding factor on whether you hold on to the muscle or not, also keeping up the intensity as well.

During cycles I like to have a higher volume of training then off cycle more days off like 2 on, 1 off, 2 on, 2 off while bumping the diet with more red meat and eating the same on my off days AND the keeping the intensity in the gym.

----------


## Dport04

So would it be a big difference if I ran clomid with it as well? I've heard people say just run nolva and my post cycle support and well as an AI like Inhibit-E at week 2-5 of PCT. Also.. if i'm only running a three week cycle of m drol how long should i run the PCT?

----------


## Reed

Just do a 3 week PCT.

I think you'll be just fine with that PCT

I don't know much about inhibit-e but according to research on mdrol it does not aromatize so there would be no need for a AI like arimidex etc. But like I said I don't know anything of inhibit-e. I utilized 6oxo as it DOES boost ones natural test levels along side torem as my SERM.

----------


## Dport04

Thanks Reed, ill probably just stick with what I have then.. how many pounds did you gain off you're M drol cycle, and how long did you run it? And how much weight did you keep maintain after youre pct?

----------

